# idaho....nampa/ boise area



## Tavic (Oct 4, 2004)

looking for a player or two for a 3.5 group. usually play in nampa. mature long running group that needs some more bodies. experiance not nessisary.


----------



## Tavic (Oct 8, 2004)

we are planning on starting an Eberon campaign on friday. anyone interested please email me.


----------



## Tavic (Dec 4, 2004)

we are still looking for another player or two for friday night


----------



## Bloodhawk (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey Tavic,

I'm in Boise. Been looking for a group for a while. If you are still looking for a  player i'm game.

Bloodhawk


----------

